# Holley webber 5200 on a 76 scirocco 1.6 setting it up ect ect.



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

I am running a brand new engine , all stock and a holley / webber 5200 carb. Can I use the stock pump with reliability. Does anyone know the jet sizes that work best. Also any good info online (manuals ect) or books with info.
ANy and all info relating to this is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

HA! I actually have an oldschool Holley/Weber 5200 conversion kit for the 1.5 Rabbit engine. I was running it briefly on my 1.8, and it worked great! I just finished rebuilding it, and swapping some jets around, so I can share my settings. What I had in it worked amazingly well, if a bit rich according to my wideband.








Primary fuel jet: 140
Primary air corrector: 195
Primary emulsion tube: 16
Primary Idle jet: 50
Secondary fuel jet: 132
Secondary air corrector: 175
Secondary Emulsion tube: 05
Secondary Idle jet: 70
The secondary idle jet is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too big even for my 1.8, it would go black puffin' rich when the secondary butterfly opened slightly. I've since swapped the primary idle out for a 47, and put the 50 in the secondary.


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

that info is awesome and greatly appreciated!!! Now so I know what and where all the jets are, what would you recommend for a manual . Anything online? I am going to look now. THanks!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have gotten all my info from the net. There is a nice Holley/Weber 5200 PDF floating around out there, that describes the parts breakdown very nicely. If you can't find it, Weber DFV carbs are 95% the same.


----------



## lowdowndirtydubs (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*

Did you ever locate the pdf?


----------



## fst70vdub (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Holley webber 5200 on a 76 scirocco 1.6 setting it up ect ect. (76sciroccoRelived)*

i found one of these used online that im thinking of buying and i think this just cleared it up for me!
just has the car passed smog? and what do u do with all the vac ines that wen to the stock zenith?


----------



## badcvboot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Holley webber 5200 on a 76 scirocco 1.6 setting it up ect ect. (fst70vdub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
http://www.cjclub.co.il/files/Weber3236adjust.pdf


----------

